# Some polyps wont open



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

hi the other day i bought a zoa frag from BA and it almost completely covered with polyps. i put it in my tank and i positioned it in such a way that the majority of the polyps have direct lighting. an hour after i put it in nearly all of the heads opened up and stayed that way. today it is the same, most of them are opened except the ones that do not have direct light. i am wondering if this is a problem. it seems that the ones that are kept in the dark, facing down don't open up. this makes sense but i want to know if this is a problem. there is no way i can reposition it better without the other side being in the dark, since the coverage is over 180 degrees around the rock. should i frag it or something?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I think it is OK. mine always doing this for a few days. Any way more professional guys here will comment

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

mine took a week or two to get used to the conditions. The zoas will stretch and position themselves to get the best light. The ones that simply can't get light will die off, but it should be minimal and not a problem. People who put rocks of zoas onto their sand bed and usually always burying a few zoas that are on the bottom, they just shrivel and die off without affecting the mother colony.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

is it possible to save the ones that will die off?
is it possible to cut off a polyp at the step and attach it to another rock?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

you _could_ try fragging. I didn't really mind that I lost 3 polyps out of about 30 or 40. You will need the tools and the glue to try fragging. and wear gloves as zoas are toxic.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

ok nevermind then ill let them die. i still dont know how to frag


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Zoas can take days to get used to a new home. And when they're not getting enough light, they can extend or crane towards the light, so they should be fine.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Zoas are hardy so i would not worry about, hopefully u aclimatize them before u put them in the tank, as well u have to place them in the right spot and u will know that if they look happy( fully open) u can try placing them in diferent spots but try no to move them too much cos it can cause stress.
Start placing them on the bottom of the tank and slowly race them up to get use to the light.
Fragging is not that complicated and specially with zoas which can stay long periods of time out of the water, check out youtube for video of fragging zoas..
Just wear the correct protection maybe a hammer and screwdriver would do the job..after fraging it place the frag where there is flow so the frag can heal properly...


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Zoa's will do this... some will die and melt away. Its odd behavior...

They are eazy to frag, just need a razor blade and cut them between each polyp and reposition. they will stick to a new home shortly (or die off)

I typically just leave things alone and let them sort it out themselves. I mean... in the ocean no one is going around repositioning things for the best effects


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

do you take a huck of rock with them or just cut where the stem is


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

If you can cut the rock, thats the best...


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

ok thanks,
im not going to do that just yet.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Give it a week before worrying... sometimes they just dont take the change and die... the left overs will start making babies...

Everytime you disturb them it slows down the growth process.

I have zoa's i havent touched in months and they have expanded about 3x more.... Then i have ones i keep repositioning and they havent had babies in a long long time


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

lybrian1 said:


> do you take a huck of rock with them or just cut where the stem is


some people take a bit of rock with the frag, then they are already attached to something. I'm surprised at how easily Live Rock can chip so it might be easy.


----------

